# CC Manchester/Cheshire FIXED Ride (or any bike)



## fossyant (24 Sep 2009)

OK,

Subject to popular demand, we are planning this ride again over the Autumn.... 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/stockport/535897295579

But, with the Wizard cut out, although we will still climb the same over a mile or two more. 

Why....cos some of us fancy it on Fixed...... it's not flat.... but the Wizard is a bit much on a Fixed. 

All welcome, fixed, or not, so it's a little flatter - ahem...... 

Last ride was suggested Stockport Station start.... not bad, still open to suggestions. Ride out via Bramhall (nice) and into Cheshire. Lunch at Jodrell Bank...YES JODRELL BANK..like last time....good coffee, and some good cakes....... back via the lanes (J4CKO's commute)...... 

It isn't flat, but is is do-able on about 70"-74" - I'll be riding 74".

If you fancy battering us on your road bike, then fine....... just a change for the fixed bikes to come out..... 

October/November - weather a bit damp...... ah well.....

Any takers and suggested dates.... SUNDAY MORNINGS ARE BEST FOR ME........... OK ? 

First suggestion is

Dan_bo
Longers
Fossyant

Any other takers...??? Fixed or gears..... yes gears are very welcome....

PS the Coffee is rather good.......... some fantastic lanes, and some little shocks with the lanes.... great..... 

Pace.....don't worry...we stick together..no bonus points for killing anyone......if you do you buy coffee.. very social, great countryside, and a good nosey at the big dish............


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Sep 2009)

i might be up for it, on the vintage claud butler that's running 46x20.

i'll probably pick you up in bramhall if bikes on a train to stockport station are a problem.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> First suggestion is
> 
> Dan_bo
> Longers
> Fossyant


I feel so left out... and after joining you once before too...


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i'll probably pick you up in bramhall if bikes on a train to stockport station are a problem.


You should be fine with Northern (Crewe - Mcr Piccadilly) (will carry two or more bikes, first come first served basis at guard's discretion) or Arriva (Milford Haven - Mcr Picadilly) (two bikes only, staff discretion again).

The Virgin trains can be more tricky - don't bother trying to get a Pendolino (you need a reservation) but Cross Country (Bournemouth - Mcr Piccadilly) should be ok. AFAIK all the above stop at Stockport, check the National Rail website though.


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Sep 2009)

would like to but unlikely to get out of duties, got my pass for the velodromery so im all out.
Would be nice though, although im on 46/16 so might struggle a bit at windmill wood.
when would this be just out of interest?


----------



## stevevw (25 Sep 2009)

I may have to venture north to eeer visit our kids this autumn , so may be possible for me to smuggle the fixed in to the car


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2009)

Yeah!

Hows about 1st November?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Pace.....don't worry...we stick together..no bonus points for killing anyone......



I'll remind you about that on the day.


----------



## Landslide (25 Sep 2009)




----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2009)

1st Nov probably out for me a I'll be doing a halloween camp with the Beavers.

Weekend after ? 8th Nov Sunday ?


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2009)

Sh4rky - are you coming....

Alec.....you can ride there from Macc, it's about 12 miles  - we can pick you up in Bramhall though !


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2009)

8ths good for me


----------



## longers (25 Sep 2009)

8th would work for me too.


----------



## a_n_t (25 Sep 2009)

swiss hill? on a fixed??! IN NOVEMBER???!!!!!

are you mad?


----------



## cheadle hulme (25 Sep 2009)

I wouldn't mind this chaps. 8th Nov is good. My Peugeot is 44x16.


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Sep 2009)

maybe i should buy the missus some new shoes or something the day before


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2009)

a_n_t said:


> swiss hill? on a fixed??! IN NOVEMBER???!!!!!
> 
> are you mad?



We'll miss that - go via Hough Lane then left instead of right to Alderley, then head through Mottram St Andrew and to Birtles from there.


----------



## trio25 (26 Sep 2009)

Sounds good to me, I probably won't have my fixed by then, unless I find a money tree. So I'll be cheating with gears! Can't do any sunday in October but November should be fine!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Sep 2009)

8th should be ok with an early start…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Sep 2009)

it's easier to be the one on gears in a group that's fixed than the other way around…

pace will be that of the slowest rider by the sound of it.


----------



## trio25 (26 Sep 2009)

This lot really wait for everyone so no need to worry! I am not fast and I've never been left behind! My group riding experience is riding with this lot so don't worry!


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2009)

I would like to have a do at that,be good to put faces to names......i hope


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Sep 2009)

User3094 said:


> I'm very tempted - be happy to accept someone who's not cycled in a group before?
> 
> *What sort of pace do you estimate?*
> 
> (I wont be on a fixed!)


It's Fossy... on fixed... so probably about 35mph... on the uphill. 

I'm not the fastest rider in the world but had no probs on my prev outing with Fossy, Longers and Dan_Bo... a lovely ride it was too (apart from the torrential rain as we got to Jodrell Bank!!). Longers and Fossy left me and Dan standing on the hill, but waited at the top for us like the nice chaps they are.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2009)

It's a social ride, so we stick together - or if it's a climb, do it at your own pace and we re-group at the top.

All welcome.


----------



## MancRider78 (26 Sep 2009)

Wouldn't mind a dabble but I will most probably slow you all down, Have a nosey on cycle log for my stats...not updated recently allthough commute of around 7.5m is down to 35mins


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> Wouldn't mind a dabble but I will most probably slow you all down, Have a nosey on cycle log for my stats...not updated recently allthough commute of around 7.5m is down to 35mins



Don't worry about it- come along. I bet a lot of that 7.5 mile is in traffic.


----------



## MancRider78 (26 Sep 2009)

yup quite a bit


----------



## RedBike (26 Sep 2009)

Put me down for this; I will be on fixed. (Yes I still hate going down hills fixed wheel!)


----------



## MancRider78 (26 Sep 2009)

what sort of time would we be looking at?


----------



## MancRider78 (26 Sep 2009)

just checked train times and I can only get into stockport at 08:10

Is this too early for people or what they were thinking of?


----------



## a_n_t (26 Sep 2009)

Eccles > stockport, under an hour on the bike easy.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Sep 2009)

if i go you could ride down with me, via urmston, not too far.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Sep 2009)

Yup, I rode over to meet up with the lads last time I went. Urmston to Stockport Station isn't a huge extra bit, so Eccles is only a few miles more.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2009)

Jodrell Bank isn't open till 11am at weekends in November, so setting off early may mean we do some extra detours before the cafe stop !


----------



## MancRider78 (27 Sep 2009)

will give it a go if others are...stockport in an hour??!!! eccles to MRI in 35mins.. hope you know a shorter way than I go


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Jodrell Bank isn't open till 11am at weekends in November, so setting off early may mean we do some extra detours before the cafe stop !



maybe worth looking into other café stops just in case…


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Sep 2009)

eccles to stockport = about 12 miles


----------



## RedBike (27 Sep 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> will give it a go if others are...stockport in an hour??!!! eccles to MRI in 35mins.. hope you know a shorter way than I go





I will be riding out 30ish hilly miles from the other direction if that makes you feel any better

There's two good cafes on the A50 Knutsford road if we need them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (27 Sep 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> maybe worth looking into other café stops just in case…



http://www.macclesfieldwheelers.org.uk/cafe.php

my club's website has a good list of local cafés…

you could also add costa in alderley, and if you head into macc from henbury, there's a choice of costa or café nero in the marketplace.


----------



## trio25 (27 Sep 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> will give it a go if others are...stockport in an hour??!!! eccles to MRI in 35mins.. hope you know a shorter way than I go



Yes I get the fast boys to tow me!


----------



## a_n_t (27 Sep 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> stockport in an hour??!!! eccles to MRI in 35mins.. hope you know a shorter way than I go




www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=21512


11.5 miles, if it was a TT I'd do it in less than half an hour!


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2009)

Could always have a break here - just slightly further than Jodrell but cafe open from 10.00am - can't say I've been before - big caravan place.

http://www.spinney.co.uk/location.php?phpMyAdmin=07618d33c7aedf6b59dab64ee0b463f2


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Sep 2009)

it's not too bad a stop, if you can ignore the caravans… we use it as a café stop on the club run occasionally.


----------



## RedBike (28 Sep 2009)

Although Spinneys might be open from 10 i'm not too sure the cafe is. Does anybody know?


----------



## MancRider78 (28 Sep 2009)

sounds ok, thanks for the info


----------



## MancRider78 (1 Oct 2009)

a n t,

would never have thought of going that way... makes it seem more than possible...plus a nice chat with a friendly guy down the bike shop said stop worrying and get it done!


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Oct 2009)

Me and the better half [both on fixed] are very interested. Her parents live in Holmes Chapel so we could travel up the night before then cycle to start or maybe train is a better idea? Anyone else thinking of coming from that direction? Also, any other females on fixed?not a problem mind she's used to club riding with hairy arsed blokes.

Great idea Fossyant, was going to suggest getting local groups on fixed together all round the country and as someone pointed out it will be good to put faces to names, cheers


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Oct 2009)

well if i do manage to come along I will be doing it on 46x16 as that's all i got :S Worst comes to the worst i pick it up and run with it


----------



## a_n_t (1 Oct 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> a n t,
> 
> would never have thought of going that way... makes it seem more than possible...plus a nice chat with a friendly guy down the bike shop said stop worrying and get it done!





our club runs head out from parswood so it's the way I go to them.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Oct 2009)

I tried to sweet-talk the Missus into allowing me out and leaving her with the kids by suggesting that she have a nice time in Tatton Park/Dunham Massey and I meet her there en-route coming home for a picninc... she didn't seem impressed with this idea for an early November day though. 

Still working on it.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I tried to sweet-talk the Missus into allowing me out and leaving her with the kids by suggesting that she have a nice time in Tatton Park/Dunham Massey and I meet her there en-route coming home for a picninc... she didn't seem impressed with this idea for an early November day though.
> 
> Still working on it.




Work on it young man..... although my two are 9 and 6... DAD...why have you been riding your bike so long....cause I like it....works on son, not so sure about daughter......

Longers and Dan will back me up - I don't get out often...........


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Great idea Fossyant, was going to suggest getting local groups on fixed together all round the country and as someone pointed out it will be good to put faces to names, cheers



The reason we've suggested a FIXED (and everyone else) ride is me, Dan and Longers have a fixed bike...., and we fancy a spin.... it's been a suggestion for at least 6 months.... any other bike is OK as well, as we all ride just about any bike...

We don't and won't conflict with the Manchester scene (I BIKE MCR and stuff) ..this is just a ride in Cheshire, with hills (Cheshire is not flat) on fixed (or any bike) - we had a good route last year for road bikes, and can adapt it for a fixed....i.e. no bloody Wizzard climb.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2009)

Open to all, I'd say an average of 13 mph....... Set off Stockport station (once the tally is in) by 9am, back by 2 pm..... easy............? 1 hour lunch re-fill.... 46 miles...easy..?


----------



## cheadle hulme (2 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> well if i do manage to come along I will be doing it on 46x16 as that's all i got. Worst comes to the worst i pick it up and run with it  I lob the bike in front of Fossy to slow him down



Fixed that for ya!

BTW, my fixie is made from Peugeot Flexisteel. Whilst comfy on a cruise, any energetic "honking" results in terminal brake rub. I will grind to a halt.


----------



## Campfire (2 Oct 2009)

Well, you're all too fit and fast for me! have a good day guys.


----------



## Christopher (3 Oct 2009)

Campfire said:


> Well, you're all too fit and fast for me! have a good day guys.


Balls. Come along Campy! We can always knobble Fossy, and longers never leaves slower people behind (I know this from experience!)


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Oct 2009)

Mrs Monkey and I were doing 40-45 miles a day when we were in Belgium. Carrying luggage, we did it at 10mph avg, and her longest ride prior to that was 15 miles.

13mph avg should be doable, waverers, as you won't be carrying luggage (will you?)


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2009)

The average speed will be that of the slowest person, and they won't be flogged to death either. Social ride for a good cuppa !


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Oct 2009)

I think I got my pass, cost me a pair of ugg boots


----------



## trio25 (4 Oct 2009)

Campfire said:


> Well, you're all too fit and fast for me! have a good day guys.



You'll be fine!!! I was really worried the first time but they are so nice and they really do go at the pace of the slowest and never make you feel slow!


----------



## MancRider78 (7 Oct 2009)

Tharg might have been cheaper to order a kidnapp/ransom than some of the UGG boots someone at work is looking at!!!


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2009)

would love to come on a ride like this if you do another next year,don't feel I'm quite ready yet and I have a heavy hybrid not a super light racer like most of you.Hopefully getting something better/faster nearer to xmas.


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Oct 2009)

8th Nov...? are you all mad.....?
Mr F have you a Bikehike version.. me and mapmyride dont get on.
I would join at some point along route probably.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2009)

What's wrong with 8th Nov....possibly 9am - 9.30 meet at Stockport Station - not exactly going up Swiss Hill on fixed...although it might just be a laugh.....? Bodies.....everywhere....

Don't have a bike hike.... thing...... will see if I can do some gpx export ? 

It's Stockport Station, out A6 to Davenport, right down through Bramhall, out to Woodford Rd and Woodford, Dean Water, right towards Wilmslow, Hough Lane, and left towards Mottram St Andrew.....(not right to Swiss Hill/Wizzard) - down Birtles Hill (should be a laugh on fixed)......over Chelford Road, climb and bear right past the lake at Reedsmere, Over A34, Swettenham, then coffee/cake at Jodrell or a caravan sales place, A54, south of Knutsford, then wiggle back through lanes via Mobberley (Frozen Mop pub), Wilmslow, then back via Woodford....


----------



## RedBike (9 Oct 2009)

potsy said:


> would love to come on a ride like this if you do another next year,don't feel I'm quite ready yet and I have a heavy hybrid not a super light racer like most of you.Hopefully getting something better/faster nearer to xmas.




Thats a poor excuse. 
My bikes somehow managed put pile on a few winter pounds too. Mud-gaurds, lights, racks etc have somehow got it so it's noticably heavier than my moutain bike.


----------



## MancRider78 (9 Oct 2009)

Mines a heavy hybrid so I could do with the company Potsy!!!!!


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> Mines a heavy hybrid so I could do with the company Potsy!!!!!


Am really tempted to come just don't want to embarass myself that's all,only ridden 10-20 mile rides upto now,cruise on the flat at 11-14 mph.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2009)

potsy said:


> Am really tempted to come just don't want to embarass myself that's all,only ridden 10-20 mile rides upto now,cruise on the flat at 11-14 mph.



Get there..... it's a social ride....  TBH you will be fine..it's totally social....... 

Despite my reputation....... the rides are social...that's the RULE..... PS we need Dan_bo for the cafe stop nose........ he's awesome.... how he smelt that cafe in that little village we (me Longers and dan) ended up in.....last month....erm..where are we.. as we asked....????  Think the locals thought we had lost it..........


----------



## MancRider78 (10 Oct 2009)

SO Potsy come along and you and me can admire rear wheels together!!! and I'll be riding from Eccles first


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> SO Potsy come along and you and me can admire rear wheels together!!! and I'll be riding from Eccles first


OK pal,sounds good to me,I'm about 5 miles from the station so will be nicely warmed up/knackered by time we meet


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Oct 2009)

So... what's the score with this so far?

Who's deffo in?

I'm still working on my Wifey... looks a distinct possibility (i.e. she hasn't said an outright "No!" yet ) and Tharg even kindly offered me the use of one of his fixies (I think it was just so he'd have someone to talk to when we'd be walking up the hills though)


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Oct 2009)

is this going to be a whatever the weather ride? Im still up for it if it is  (wind, heavy rain, cold)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Oct 2009)

working on it, but might forgo the fixie as slower rides make me grind away too much and it hurts my knees.


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Oct 2009)

im still undecided on what bike to take, all my fixed bikes have 46x16 so not sure if i should take a fixed and possibly struggle on the hills or take a geared one, or if its really pi**ing it down to take my new concoction of a bike


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2009)

Ride what you like folks.....it's lumpy.... but no Wizzard.

The "fixed" idea came from Dan, Longers and me..... summot we said when I finally got a fixed....... i.e it's do-able on a fixed bike. 

TBH at that time of year, my Fixed is the only bike I have that is mud guarded (nice dry butt) as the others won't even fit the 'crud' ones....

I'll be on 44 x 16 - 74"......... some bits might be hard work.....

The hilly bits are tackled first actually getting past Alderley,


----------



## Landslide (10 Oct 2009)

Hmm. I'm tentative, as is Future-Mrs-Landslide.
We'll be in Mancunia anyway the night before, but I'm not sure about:

potential hangovers
leaving a couple of bikes in a car overnight...


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Oct 2009)

Landslide said:


> Hmm. I'm tentative, as is Future-Mrs-Landslide.
> We'll be in Mancunia anyway the night before, but I'm not sure about:
> 
> potential hangovers
> leaving a couple of bikes in a car overnight...



1. Wont be a fast ride so a full english shouldnt come back up.
2. you need a bike sitter


----------



## Landslide (11 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> 2. you need a bike sitter



Or a brazen approach to hoteliers. It's worked well thus far for me...


----------



## a_n_t (11 Oct 2009)

you've paid for the room, surely it's up to you what you put in it!


----------



## john4537 (12 Oct 2009)

Hi Poeple.

Have you room for another one? I'm planning to get out more and ride through the winter and would love to come along on your social ride out in November. Wont be on a fixed tho but I could stay in the same gear.

looks like a super day out riding and meeting other fellow Cyclers! and i'm not worried about the speeds. fast or slow.

jmg.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Oct 2009)

john4537 said:


> Hi Poeple.
> 
> Have you room for another one? I'm planning to get out more and ride through the winter and would love to come along on your social ride out in November. Wont be on a fixed tho but I could stay in the same gear.
> 
> ...


No. No more room. We own the roads and say who can and who can't ride on them for that day.... 

Oh, alright then... just this once. 

Seriously though... welcome to the Forum from another Manc based chap. I'm hoping to make this ride and I know there are a couple more who are from 'my' area who may be linking up to get across to the start of the ride.... where are you based?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Oct 2009)

Landslide said:


> Hmm. I'm tentative, as is Future-Mrs-Landslide.
> We'll be in Mancunia anyway the night before, but I'm not sure about:
> 
> potential hangovers
> leaving a couple of bikes in a car overnight...


Whereabouts will you be in Mancland the night before? Perhaps one of the CC folks could help out by keeping the bikes in their garage to be picked up on the day or (as has been suggested) just take them to your room - can't see how a hotel can really get too arsey about it if they're relatively clean


----------



## john4537 (12 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> No. No more room. We own the roads and say who can and who can't ride on them for that day....
> 
> Oh, alright then... just this once.
> 
> Seriously though... welcome to the Forum from another Manc based chap. I'm hoping to make this ride and I know there are a couple more who are from 'my' area who may be linking up to get across to the start of the ride.... where are you based?




Hi Sh4rkyBloke.

I'm based in West gorton near Hyde road so Stockport Rd is just a few minutes away from me. When the time and place is finalised i can be there no problem.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Oct 2009)

john4537 said:


> Hi Sh4rkyBloke.
> 
> I'm based in West gorton near Hyde road so Stockport Rd is just a few minutes away from me. When the time and place is finalised i can be there no problem.


Aaah, no good for us then. 2 of us in Urmston, 1 a bit further away over in Eccles.

Seem to be a good number interested in this ride!!


----------



## potsy (13 Oct 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> SO Potsy come along and you and me can admire rear wheels together!!! and I'll be riding from Eccles first


Just been to test ride a Specialized secteur,didn't have the model i want(sport) but got to ride an Elite instead,they are building the sport up for me this week,so may have it for the ride.Will still be at the back,but maybe not as far back as I would have been 
Quick question-what gear will you all be bringing,ie locks,lights etc?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Oct 2009)

potsy said:


> Quick question-what gear will you all be bringing,ie locks,lights etc?



ask sharky  he brought the kitchen sink last time!


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2009)

i doubt there will be need for lights, waterproofs- maybe, warm clothing- i recon so, spare inner tube or p*ncture repair- essential, money- yes, phone- if you want.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> ask sharky  he brought the kitchen sink last time!


Dan, that was nothing compared with what I took on my first Manchester 100 (km)!!! 

Admittedly, the shoulder bag with stuff in was a mistake and that's what slowed me down on the hills as it didn't stay central on my back... yeah, that's what it was, the bag. 

To answer the question though... nobody took locks last time IIRC. It was pi**ing it down when we reached Joderell Bank and there weren't too many people around so we just left our bikes outside the cafe... not the safest, but they survived okay. This time (I'm still holding out hope that I get a pass for the ride) I'll just have a handlebar bad with some snack type stuff in, and a saddle bag with tools / spare tube etc. Lights stay on the bike anyway.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Oct 2009)

what i always take on a club ride or sportive:

multitool
2 x spare tubes
repair kit (park's stick on one in my case)
tyre levers
pump (if taking a mini pump, make sure it will inflate to a decent psi beforehand)
cash
cell phone
light, pack-away gilet or rain jacket depending on weather
zip ties
emergency 'bonk' food

sounds a lot, but all fits in between a wedgie saddle pack and jersey pockets

edit: if the distance is longer than you're used to, make sure you carry some flapjack or similar in case you need to eat.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Oct 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> what i always take on a club ride or sportive:
> 
> multitool
> 2 x spare tubes
> ...


No food???????????????????????????????


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> No food???????????????????????????????



he said flapjack, and we are doing a cafe stop


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Oct 2009)

One of you could invest in a Camper Longflap, and take along a pick-a-nick...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> he said flapjack, and we are doing a cafe stop



i think sharky quoted before i edited it


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Oct 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i think sharky quoted before i edited it


I did indeed... a man notices things like that (i.e. missing food).


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> emergency 'bonk' food



there's no 'bonking' on this trip, but if something catches your eye I would suggest oysters, figs or strawberries


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2009)

OK....any preferences on start time ? - 9...9.30...10 am..

Only point to make, 8th November - this is the Sunday morning after the nearest Saturday to bonfire night, so the suburbs will be a bit foggy (always was on club runs - clears out as you get into Cheshire)..

Anyone stuck with train arrival times or riding distance (darkness) more importantly....... ? 

Lunch will probably still be Jodrell Bank what ever time after 9am we set out...might be there a few minutes early (average speeds won't get us their too early - 11 am opening), but good for a walk round (oh yes..no Looks this time...MTB SPD's)..... The coffee and cakes are very good.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2009)

9 would be good


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Oct 2009)

Very sad we can't make it fossyant, but she who must be obeyed is actually picking up a trophy on that day [just to make me feel even better], definitely next time and in response we are going to try and run one the following weekend, good luck with yours.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2009)

any time's fine with me fossy.
picking my new bike up in morning so will have 3 weeks to get used to it before the day,never ridden a drop bar bike so it should be an experience.


----------



## I am Spartacus (16 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> (oh yes..no Looks this time...MTB SPD's).....


Tis the season... taken off my SPD SLs to save my blingy white road shoes from horrific road mess and back to ordinary SPDs.. annoying little sods clipping back in again


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2009)

Bump...

Sunday 8th November - 9.00am Stockport Station. Depart at 9.15 latest ? Return for about 2.00pm - Approx...45 miles.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Oct 2009)

if i can keep up on my brommie, i'd like to join you all if thats ok?


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

have we got a full list of attendees? what are the numbers so far, seems like quite a few.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Oct 2009)

Still no 'NO WAY!' from the Boss, so I'm assuming that I'm up for it. 

You riding over there, Tharg? 
Might be able to hook up with Mancrider78 too as he/she's coming from Eccles.

The Urmston-and-area posse!


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

it had crossed my mind to try my new bike rack out, I guess just for testing purposes is a poor excuse not to ride there  .
Its 10 miles there and 10 miles back so total riding distance for us will be about 65 miles, more for mancrider78.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> it had crossed my mind to try my new bike rack out, I guess just for testing purposes is a poor excuse not to ride there  .
> Its 10 miles there and 10 miles back so total riding distance for us will be about 65 miles, more for mancrider78.


That's assuming we do the whole route - last time I left the lads near Tatton Park and made my own way back from there. Didn't seem much point in going back to Stockport to come back West again. Think it was about 53 miles last time for me.


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

good point. Might mean getting back a little earlier too.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Oct 2009)

can i come? or is a brommie too uncool?


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

i think any bike/person is welcome


----------



## trio25 (28 Oct 2009)

I have ordered my fixie, but January is the date it is meant to be arriving. Not sure yet if I can get out for this or not.


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

in the event of a fixed not being available a shopper, ladies bike or brompton should be used instead


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Oct 2009)




----------



## trio25 (28 Oct 2009)

That's ok my road bike is a ladies bike!


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)




----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Oct 2009)

trio25 said:


> I have ordered my fixie, but January is the date it is meant to be arriving. Not sure yet if I can get out for this or not.


Watcha gone for? I'm browsing around looking for one myself too.. I may just end up breaking into Thargs garage though and taking one of his... don't think he'd notice for quite some time given how many bikes are in there!


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Oct 2009)

haha I saw you eying them all up.
My garage needs a good clear out, too much stuff that isnt bikes needs to be removed to give them room


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2009)

Hope the weathers better next sunday than it was today,what an absolute stinker


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Nov 2009)

any objection to me joining at the unicorn roundabout if the route still goes that way? i could just ride to there rather than getting the train into stockport.

if you could give me an idea of eta that would be good.

i'll be riding gears as i seem to have lost a bit of fitness after a 3-week layoff


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

Is that near the Deanwater Hotel - by the Shell Station ? 

Might be good for a breather as there is a little 'climb' up to the roundabout !

Yes we'll pass there - estimate would be 9.50 - 10am setting of at 9.15 - Best pulling up in front of the pub. The route will then head towards Alderley, up Hough Lane, but then turn left towards Mottram again, before bearing right and taking us out towards Birtles, rather than Alderley/Wizard/Birtles.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Is that near the Deanwater Hotel - by the Shell Station ?
> 
> Might be good for a breather as there is a little 'climb' up to the roundabout !
> 
> Yes we'll pass there - estimate would be 9.50 - 10am setting of at 9.15 - Best pulling up in front of the pub. The route will then head towards Alderley, up Hough Lane, but then turn left towards Mottram again, before bearing right and taking us out towards Birtles, rather than Alderley/Wizard/Birtles.



spot on. not sure i'd call the deanwater dip a climb, but anyway…

thanks for the info. weather permitting i'll be in my cc top for easier identification…


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Nov 2009)

do you have an updated route?


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

No updated route - same as before, but we miss out the wizard !


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> not sure i'd call the deanwater dip a climb, but anyway……



Neither would I...big ring..but it's mixed abilities....


----------



## trio25 (2 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Watcha gone for? I'm browsing around looking for one myself too.. I may just end up breaking into Thargs garage though and taking one of his... don't think he'd notice for quite some time given how many bikes are in there!



A Spesh langster as I was able to get it trade. So even with the wait I went for it!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Nov 2009)

i'm in. are we meeting at stockport a 9.30?


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i'm in. are we meeting at stockport a 9.30?



9.00am....9.15 depart at the latest..just to mop up the sleepy heads....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Nov 2009)

k. cheers. i won't mind if i'm left behind. i am on a brommie after all but 13 mph average on the flat should be easy enough


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2009)

Sorry but I'm pulling out. Got too much on.

Hope you all have a good day out


----------



## a_n_t (2 Nov 2009)

If I dont do the wheelers chaingang on the saturday I might have a bit of this


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Weather Forecast is looking..............GOOD...so far...shsssh

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=stockport&day=4


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2009)

low wind,bit of sun,no rain,are you sure that's the right Stockport!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Nov 2009)

sorry got to pull out. been offered silly money for an electrical inspection on saturday morning, funnily enough in stockport, won't get address till friday going off previous experience. was looking forward to it as well. howz your arm fossy?


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> sorry got to pull out. been offered silly money for an electrical inspection on saturday morning, funnily enough in stockport, won't get address till friday going off previous experience. was looking forward to it as well. howz your arm fossy?



Sunday morning I assume you mean..... well take the cash.  The ride is SUNDAY....

Arm's better than the top - just some small burn patches...and it wasn't at speed....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Nov 2009)

so it is. i'm back in, yipeeee!!!


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> low wind,bit of sun,no rain,are you sure that's the right Stockport!!



Not after this last week's weather..... glad I had no gears......


----------



## mike e (5 Nov 2009)

I'm in if that's ok, I'll be coming across in car picking up marinyork on the way.

I'm right in thinking - Stockport train station 09:00am for a 09:15am depart Sunday morning

Where would be the best place to park the car and without costing a fortune?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Nov 2009)

Tharg, myself and my mate Andy who was at the Velodrome session on Tuesday will be heading over for about 9am. Not sure whether MancRider will be joining us from Eccles... I shall PM him/her to see.

Should be a good one... assuming the weather report is accurate... but then we all know that the weather's a chaotic system, and thus cannot be predicted...


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2009)

Mike e - you can park near the station - there are plenty of car parks, as the station is situated at the rear of 'Grand Central Leisure Complex' (Cinema, MacDs, Laser Quest, Bowling). 

We'll meet on the road, just outside the station entrance.


----------



## Christopher (5 Nov 2009)

have fun you guys - I will be racing CX in the Lake District - think I will need waterwings at this rate. It might get rather muddy as well.


----------



## RedBike (5 Nov 2009)

I'm afraid i'm going to have to pull out. I'm off the bike with a lovely skin infection. 

I'm under strict instructions to rest so that my body can fight it off and to avoid getting wet. I'm not sure a 100ish mile ride in the rain would count as resting and keeping dry.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

sooooo......what time are we meeting then? sharky etc, can i meet you en route? I don't know the way to stockport on my tod


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

we are meeting 9.00am at the station
will be taking this route
or maybe this one
The latter would probably be best as we would avoid a few roundabouts near the pyramids and also get onto stockport road in leve and meet up on there maybe.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

I recon if we set off from urmston at 8am we would be at weybrook road on the a6 outside mcvities for 8.35


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

right i'll sort it.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Nov 2009)

That latter route looks better... there's a nasty hill up through Didsbury leading to Stockport but the route East on that last suggestion is pretty flat (IIRC).... not sure how though as there's a nice downhill into Stockport from it, but seemingly no uphill!!

Dan, I'll PM you my number so you can get hold of us if you arrive early or will be late, likewise if you give me yours we can contact you when we're en-route/close. 

Anyone got any word from The Big Man (assuming he exists) as to when he's going to stop peeing on us down here?


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

weather is looking good for sunday, dry and sunny spells 

wybrook road arround 8.35 it is then


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

mancrider are you coming or getting the train?


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

I'm definately coming across for this on Sunday morning, can I pm someone my mobile number just in case of a problem?


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> I'm definately coming across for this on Sunday morning, can I pm someone my mobile number just in case of a problem?



fill yer booits.


----------



## trio25 (7 Nov 2009)

Had fun folks, I am off mountain biking in the peaks so can't make it!


----------



## a_n_t (7 Nov 2009)

a_n_t said:


> If I dont do the wheelers chaingang on the saturday I might have a bit of this



bit of a sore throat for the last couple of days so didnt go out today. I'll be at Urmston for 8 [probably! ] At the lights just past eddie mcgraths?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Nov 2009)

had my induction at the gym yesterday and getting more sore (sorer?) by the hour. surprisingly painful this morning at work. don't think i'll be fixed (no pun intended) by tomorrow. so i'm ducking out. shame really, weather forecast looks good and this is my first miss on a planned ride. have fun!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Nov 2009)

a_n_t said:


> bit of a sore throat for the last couple of days so didnt go out today. I'll be at Urmston for 8 [probably! B)] At the lights just past eddie mcgraths?


Okay, just round past Kulshi and the bus-stop rather than the lights the other way from the LBS.

See you there.


----------



## john4537 (7 Nov 2009)

i'm still on for this. I'll be at Stocky station around 10 to 9. hope the weather people get it right.

see ya there.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Nov 2009)

see you all at the unicorn roundabout about 10ish…


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> i'm still on for this. I'll be at Stocky station around 10 to 9. hope the weather people get it right.
> 
> see ya there.


me too,hope you've all remembered it's a social ride though
can you tell I'm slghtly worried about keeping up?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 Nov 2009)

just a heads up that joddy bank may try and take £2 off everyone (entrance fee) before the café…


----------



## john4537 (7 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> me too,hope you've all remembered it's a social ride though
> can you tell I'm slghtly worried about keeping up?




Aww ... I'll have to take my TT bars off now B)

A social pootle along. thats right. Thats why i'm coming on this one.

If I get dropped on this I'll have to diet alot more no one will get left so don't worry about keeping up. i'll ride with ya.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> Aww ... I'll have to take my TT bars off now B)
> 
> A social pootle along. thats right. Thats why i'm coming on this one.
> 
> If I get dropped on this I'll have to diet alot more no one will get left so don't worry about keeping up. i'll ride with ya.


Cheers pal,I'll hold you to this when I'm doing 5mph up the hills


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2009)

It's a bit touch and go for me tomorrow to say the least. My apologies if I don't show but i'm having trouble walking at the mo. I'll see how it is in the morning.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> It's a bit touch and go for me tomorrow to say the least. My apologies if I don't show but i'm having trouble walking at the mo. I'll see how it is in the morning.



Ouchy...........


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> just a heads up that joddy bank may try and take £2 off everyone (entrance fee) before the café…



They didn't last time, but if they do, we'll just have to wander about then.....


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> me too,hope you've all remembered it's a social ride though
> can you tell I'm slghtly worried about keeping up?



No need to worry. There are hills on the ride (the bigger one has been 'ironed out') but we wait and regroup if the bunch does split.

PS anyone up for a slight diversion past the bottom of Swiss Hill - will add about a mile or two onto the circuit, but thought those folk who haven't seen it, have a quick chance to look at it......it's fun, but not at this time of year - WE WON'T BE RIDING UP IT.......


----------



## john4537 (7 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> PS anyone up for a slight diversion past the bottom of Swiss Hill - will add about a mile or two onto the circuit, but thought those folk who haven't seen it, have a quick chance to look at it......it's fun, but not at this time of year - *WE WON'T BE RIDING UP IT*.......




Go on fossy, you know you want too

As I have never seen it before though, I am up for the diversion too jus' to see where it is


----------



## a_n_t (7 Nov 2009)

Its not too bad in the dry, wouldn't fancy it in the wet!


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2009)

We can always wait at the bottom while Fossy goes up it


----------



## a_n_t (7 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> last time I left the lads near Tatton Park . Didn't seem much point in going back to Stockport to come back West again.



I'll be branching off at some point and heading in a Hale/altrincham type direction.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2009)

a_n_t said:


> I'll be branching off at some point and heading in a Hale/altrincham type direction.


Me too ant,where abouts are you coming from?


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> Go on fossy, you know you want too
> 
> As I have never seen it before though, I am up for the diversion too jus' to see where it is



Not on Fixed..... It's not a massively steep hill, but the cobbles are a tad tricky - it's a great test of bike skills getting up it, especially when wet. It's even greater fun in a group....not.....

We stopped last time, and it was a ....'no flippin chance' - the light drizzle put us off.

It's good to know where it is..... just for that 'test' - I pointed a colleague to it about a year ago - he didn't get up first time as he hadn't ridden it before, but second time he did.... 

As for pealing off, you can either split near Knutsford, or, where might be better is Wilmslow and head back towards Wythenshawe....


----------



## a_n_t (7 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> Me too ant,where abouts are you coming from?



just round the corner from the trafford centre so meeting a few people in Urmston.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

This sounds like a bit of an epic - looks like loads might turn out..... cool....... still fingers crossed on the weather......


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Nov 2009)

Was a great ride today, really enjoyed it.
Bike is now cleaned and looking like before


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Nov 2009)

oh, got back and found my rear smart 1/2 watt light was partially missing, just the back bit left 
Anyone finds it let me know , i guess now I will have to get another and might as well buy some other stuff while im at it, to save on postage of course


----------



## john4537 (8 Nov 2009)

A great ride out. Absolutely enjoyed it too. 

Too knackerd to clean my bike tho, having no front mudguard on and it looks like I had been cyclo crossing. ANTs bike looked like it had never been out! almost spotless.

Lookin forward to seein some photos that were taken. Great to see some of you from the forum. Now a hot bath and a kip is in order.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> A great ride out. Absolutely enjoyed it too.
> 
> Too knackerd to clean my bike tho, having no front mudguard on and it looks like I had been cyclo crossing. ANTs bike looked like it had never been out! almost spotless.
> 
> Lookin forward to seein some photos that were taken. Great to see some of you from the forum. Now a hot bath and a kip is in order.


Me too john,really enjoyed it but might not move from the couch for the rest of the night now,certainly no energy to clean the bike
Good to meet all the guys from here,real friendly bunch.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Nov 2009)

Potsy - sorry if we left you when we split off from the main group to head back to Sale/Urmston... got a bit down the road before we realised you could have come to get back home with us that way.

Enjoyable ride, and the weather held out nicely.

Just a pity we had to stick with the bikes at Jodrell... what with those gangs of 5/6 year old runing amok pulling bikes over... oh, hang on, we were the only people there for most of the time. 

Nice long soak in the bath when I got home, now just need to keep the kids entertained until they go to bed before I can get a rest. 

Nice to meet all those I didn't know before!


----------



## longers (8 Nov 2009)

You had good weather for it, was thinking of you all out and about today.
Lucky buggers


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2009)

No probs Sharky,was fine going back to stockport + it made it a nice round trip of 60 miles my longest by some distance.
good to meet you all.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> No probs Sharky,was fine going back to stockport + it made it a nice round trip of 60 miles my longest by some distance.
> good to meet you all.


Good stuff, hope you're not aching tomorrow because of it.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2009)

Great ride - 10 out in total. Just sorted bike and kit - washing up duties and finishing decorating duties complete.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Nov 2009)

great ride, nice to put names to (very friendly) faces. i hope my lurker friend is reading this and signs up proper like (yes you tm , but chapeau to him for getting up the wizard faster on fixed than i did on gears as we headed back to macc.

can't be arsed washing the bike today, might do it tomorrow once the mud has all gone hard as a result of it sitting indoors near a radiator…

edit: and for those of you disappointed not to see my vintage fixie out, here she is again. this shot was taken before all the chainring bolts decided to come out…


----------



## Spin City (8 Nov 2009)

Enjoyed the run out today. It was good to put some faces (and names) to some forum names although I'm finding it difficult to remember the names (and forum names) of everyone I met. 

I know I was a bit late getting out of bed this morning but it probably did me good rushing to get to Stockport and then overtaking all of you by taking the A34 to Jodrell Bank. 

We were certainly lucky with the weather as there were showers over Sale not too long after we got back. 

As I said during the ride those of us riding fixed wheel probably did twice as much cycling as those who were freewheeling most of the way. 

When I got back home I was lucky to have been left the remains of last night's Indian meal so I've now had a curry two days on the trot.  

I'm usually a solo cyclist so I thoroughly enjoyed the company today instead of listening to the radio/music that I normally do. (Please don't harangue me for listening to music while I'm out on my bike.) 

Lastly, I'll try not to lurk too much.........


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Nov 2009)

I think the list of participants was:

Fossyant (Whose suggestion got the ball rolling) - fixed
Tharg2007 - fixed
A_n_t - geared
John4537 - geared
Potsy - geared
Mike_e - fixed
Miz (I think) - fixed
Alecstilleyedye - geared
Yourself - fixed
and myself - geared

so a 50/50 split on the FIXED (or any bike) ride.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2009)

Nice one chaps - I'll try and make one of these, one day, (it's a bit late for me, I get in trouble with the missus if cycling cuts into the rest of the day too much). I was over having a look at Mow Cop around the time you chaps were meeting, I think.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I think the list of participants was:
> 
> Fossyant (Whose suggestion got the ball rolling) - fixed
> Tharg2007 - fixed
> ...



and he told me he was a lurker. 12 posts is bona fide enough for me.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Nov 2009)

Heres a pic of the telescope at jodrel bank, fossy and mikes heads in the shot


----------



## a_n_t (9 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> ANTs bike looked like it had never been out! almost spotless.




Full guards + riding on the front = clean'ish bike 

I've been over those cheshire lanes a fair bit in the last few weeks so I knew the amount of crap they're covered in!

Cheers guys, top ride, though it brought my cold/flu out and i'm now off work feeling like sh1t!


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Nov 2009)

a_n_t said:


> though it brought my cold/flu out and i'm now off work feeling like sh1t!



Probably got too cold what with all that freewheeling you did


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2009)

The lanes do get full of rubbish this time of year. Some of that's like concrete...still bit's stuck to my bike...

The ride shook out the stiffness from the old legs, left overs from tearing round the track on Tuesday though.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> *still bit's stuck to my bike...*



You're sacked!


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Nov 2009)

My legs felt stiff today, combination of cold and yesterday me thinks. Loosened up after 15 mins this morning


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> You're sacked!



Slacking.....no good.............


----------



## Miz (9 Nov 2009)

Thanks to Fossyant for arranging and leading the ride which was most pleasant.
Thanks also to all for allowing a self confessed lurker to join you.

btw, if I was up to 12 posts, that means this will be my 13th - Arrrgh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, hope bad things don't happen.
At least it's not Friday


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2009)

My bike still looks like it's been off-roading (why did I buy a white one?)
Legs felt heavy this morning but the ride home was surprisingly good,even in the fog.
Thanks to fossy for staying with us towards the end when I was definately flagging,the last few miles home were a real slog.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> ... towards the end when I was definately flagging,the last few miles home were a real slog.



sorry potsy


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> My bike still looks like it's been off-roading (why did I buy a white one?)
> Legs felt heavy this morning but the ride home was surprisingly good,even in the fog.
> Thanks to fossy for staying with us towards the end when I was definately flagging,the last few miles home were a real slog.



I think you and John should be well chuffed with 60 miles, that's a big step up, and the average speed was about 15mph. Very well done


----------



## a_n_t (9 Nov 2009)

route details http://connect.garmin.com/activity/18401027


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Nov 2009)

Ant, you're tempting me with gadgets, i want one of those


----------



## mike e (9 Nov 2009)

Thanks for a great ride yesterday, it was nice to meet some new faces and to ride with some of you who I'd met at the velodrome. Interesting route, good weather and excellent cafe stop. 

Leaving the A6 in Stockport for Bramhall






Always thinking of my friends down south...





Nearly got run over taking this picture...





This is a bit of a baddy by all accounts...





We only had a look at it today...





Arriving at Jodrell Bank, most impressive...





If planning to visit watch out for young children near parked bikes...





After a nice coffee and cake stop we head off





Lovely quiet lanes and autumn colours





Thanks to Fossy for the ride (and guiding us safely back to Stockport)


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> Ant, you're tempting me with gadgets, i want one of those



I'd love a Garmin......


----------



## john4537 (9 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> I think you and John should be well chuffed with 60 miles, that's a big step up, and the average speed was about 15mph. Very well done




Yes. i was happy with that. I've not rode that far for a while and suprised myself i kept on as well as i did. it's still the hills that wear me down though. Potsy managed them better than i did in the end. Was tired on the final ride home so i took it slow n' steady. 

A fabulous day though. Maybe we could do it again?.. in the summer though.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> Yes. i was happy with that. I've not rode that far for a while and suprised myself i kept on as well as i did. it's still the hills that wear me down though. Potsy managed them better than i did in the end. Was tired on the final ride home so i took it slow n' steady.
> 
> A fabulous day though. Maybe we could do it again?.. in the summer though.



Happy to do it in the Summer - the lanes before Jodrell are clear of 'pig/cow swill'...happy days............


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2009)

john4537 said:


> Yes. i was happy with that. I've not rode that far for a while and suprised myself i kept on as well as i did. it's still the hills that wear me down though. Potsy managed them better than i did in the end. Was tired on the final ride home so i took it slow n' steady.
> 
> A fabulous day though. Maybe we could do it again?.. in the summer though.




Guys.....you did well......be proud...... bet your folks felt you had lost it......

My wife knows what to expect.......... doesn't always work....... got a right roasting riding through Gorton and North Reddish at 11pm....last Tuesday after the Track...... raining..no scallies about............


----------



## john4537 (10 Nov 2009)

There's no scallies about in Gorton when it's raining at 11pm at night! 

They are all driving round in the car theyv'e just nicked


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2009)

Some good pics there Mike e,impressive photography style too


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> Some good pics there Mike e,impressive photography style too



glad to see there's no close up of me…


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> glad to see there's no close up of me…


Here's one alecs,not exactly a close up but proves you were there at least
View attachment 4705


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Nov 2009)

cheers potsy (i think), at least my bike is in the piccy too so it's not like i was there serving the coffee…


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Nov 2009)

what about another ride between Christmas day and new year. Roads will be quiet and we could do a Christmas ride.
Any ideas on a Christmas route?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> what about another ride between Christmas day and new year. Roads will be quiet and we could do a Christmas ride.
> *Any ideas on a Christmas route*?


From the dinner table, to the lounge, then back as snacking is required.

Any good for you? It works for me each year. B)


----------



## Millhouse (2 Feb 2010)

Are these rides still going on? be nice to ride fixed with folk who see milage as more important than how cool you look! I never look cool, sweaty isnt cool


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Feb 2010)

im up for another one, last one was really enjoyable.
millhouse, last time it was about half n half with fixed and geared, anyone welcome and was a really good mix.

cant remember what total miles was , certainly in 50 to 60 range by time i got home.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Feb 2010)

yep, i'd happily do it again. it turned out to be the last ride of significance last year before i had my crash…


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Feb 2010)

crash or knocked off?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Feb 2010)

crash. i touched wheels in a small group at slow speed (my fault) and went down "like a sack of spuds" and fractured my collarbone ligament.

was off for nearly 2 months…


----------



## longers (3 Feb 2010)

I was thinking about that ride just this morning. I missed it but am keen on another. 
I might will start a thread on it.


----------



## trio25 (3 Feb 2010)

I fancy one of these now I have a fixed wheel bike!


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 Feb 2010)

lets do it all over again!! Fossy pull your finger out m8  sort it out


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2010)

I'm still recovering from the last one,fossy no rush give me time to get semi fit


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

See other thread - we want a ride for any bike, but is do-able on fixed...oh right....


----------

